# Nursing bra and tops for big breasts?



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

I am a 32G/H , any suggestions?

everything i have found either doesnt support or too small


----------



## ShadowLark (Aug 8, 2008)

TELL me about it! And I don't want to have to shop online, either - how do you fit a bra online? UGH!


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

i love when the opening is tiny AND in the armpit


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Britishmama* 
i love when the opening is tiny AND in the armpit

















I can so relate to this comment! This is precisely why I gave up on nursing clothing...I still wear some of my shirts but I don't even bother trying to use the slits!

With DS1 I ended up making a couple of my own white t's into nursing shirts by cutting big holes along the sides of my boobs (but nice big slits, not little 4 inch ones!). Then I would wear a sweater over top. Gave me tummy coverage but only worked with dark, thick sweaters cause anything light would kinda show that my t-shirt had been hacked to death









After a while I discovered that if I bought a stretchy camisole with spaghetti straps, I could haul the camisole down over my boob along with my nursing bra. That is what I still do now...I wear one under almost everything, then I always have belly coverage.

As for bras...I am still looking for the perfect one. I wear Bravados, but I curse them every day cause I hate that they don't have a clasp. But they don't give me plugged ducts, so I keep wearing them.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Since you've got kind of an unusual bra size there, I really recommend you hit DecentExposures.com and get them to custom make you a bra. They do have a nursing bra, but it's not strictly necessary. Their regular Unbra works _great_ for nursing; you can pull it either up or down. Their bras are pricey but well worth it; when I had DD#3, I bought one Unbra and wore it every single day for well over a year before it started to stretch out in the slightest. I could still wear it now were it not for the fact that I've shrunken quite a bit.

As far as nursing tops...They're useless. You'd think nursing clothes would be cut so women with large-ish breasts could use them, but no. It's as bad as maternity tops. No boob room, no recognition of the fact that some of us large-breasted women have kids and breast-feed too. I've always just worn regular shirts & pulled them up.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

Breakoutbras.com


----------



## Kmelion (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pyrodjm* 
Breakoutbras.com

Thank you SO much for this site.

I'm nursing my 16 month old and I'm almost 15 weeks pregnant so I need a bunch of new bras really soon.

The stuff they sell here in Israel is either crap or obscenely expensive.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

For the larger cup sizes the following bras really are great! As far as nursing tops are concerned, I believe that Expressiva has the best fit for the larger cup. Try to steer clear of structured seams in the tops as most times the structured area is smaller than your cup. I am an H/I when nursing so I understand!

Elle Macpherson Maternelle (up to F cup) (Avail 32-38 band but fits 30-40)
Anita 5068 (Avail 32-42 C-H)
Anita 5051(TRULY supportive even in 32 band)(Avail
Anita 5035
Melinda G 2115 (soft cup microfiber)


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

I feel your pain, I'm currently a 36 H/I depending on the bra and still have 5 weeks to go!-and I've asked this all over the place myself. Here's the resources I've gathered.
http://www.birthandbabyorders.com/
http://breakoutbras.stores.yahoo.net/

http://www.figleaves.com

Brands that have been suggested: Royce (supposed to go up to an L)
Bravado soft cup ++ bras (not much support but good while figuring out what size you are)

All I wish is someone would make nursing tanks for big boobs =( I tried the Target ones everyone raves about, but even the 2xl didn't come close to fitting my boobs-and I was swimming in it. I hope these links help you some! I'm constantly searching for large bra stores.


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

thank you for starting this thread!! im a 34 g and have given up looking







but now im going to check out the suggestions on this thread
















and, you know, i dont think g, h, + cups are really all that unusual! i see lots of women shopping department store dd or "ddd" bras and their cups are already spilling way over. clearly ready for a larger size! we are an underrepresented demographic in the clothing industry







lol, oops started ranting


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

36H here







My favorites are Anita and Goddess bras. For shirts, I'm stuck with a Large or X-large even though I'm more a medium size on my bottom half. So frustrating!


----------



## guestmama9920 (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dahlea* 
Brands that have been suggested: Royce (supposed to go up to an L)
Bravado soft cup ++ bras (not much support but good while figuring out what size you are)

both sucked for me







:

I was thinking of trying bella materna, but it will take ages to arrive


----------



## merpk (Dec 19, 2001)

Not nursing anyone anymore







: but had to stick my nose in to say that I hated hated hated Bravado bras. Not only didn't they do anything, but they made me feel ... claustrophic/confined.

Is that weird (the claustrophic/confined part)?


----------



## Kmelion (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *merpk* 
Is that weird (the claustrophic/confined part)?
















No. My aunt claims she can only wear open-toe sandals because anything else 'makes her feet claustrophobic'.


----------



## peekaboom (Dec 14, 2006)

while nursing and the bravado body silk and the tank work great. i know the tank goes up to an f/g cup and the body slik is amazing and goes up really high in the cup size too. you'd have to look at the site size selector to see which one would fit your size. the website is www.bravadodesigns.com.

their stuff worked so well for me...glad to recommend them to anyone







as well, i had a friend contact them to have a custom bra made as they didn't carry her size. it was only a bit extra...just a thought.

good luck and HTH
peekaboom


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I LOVE my Bravado Supreme bra. I just got it and I can finally jump again! (I'm a H cup)


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

OK, so I'm finally looking for some nursing bras. I'm wearing a Decent Exposures bra now, but I'd really like something with a bit of support.

The Bravados taht everyone loves - don't come big enough. I was a K cup when the kiddo was new. Now I'm an I or maybe a J cup. I see G and H cups everywhere, but that seems to be the limit. Does anyone know of a good nursing bra that comes in *BIG* cup sizes (FYI my band size is 36, so the "plus size bras" don't work either)?


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

You have a few options

1.) Anita 5051 (goes to I)

2.) Royce

3.) Fayreform

4.) Bravado Original-they will take a smaller band size and sew a larger band size's cup onto it. So you could have a medium band size with a XL++ cup on it. Takes about a month, sometimes less, and costs about $45.


----------



## LoobyLoo (Dec 27, 2007)

nak
i'm between a 38H/J (depending on how engorged i am) and the bravados i bought (m++, large felt too big around my ribcage) are waaaaaaaay too tight in the bust and give me a terrible uniboob, which sucks as bravado bras cost circa 60$ in the uk. i hardly bother with them, what a waste. the silky and tanks are smaller than the ++ so i don't dare try them. i can't try soft bras pulled down as i got plugged ducts when i did that, and any bra that doesn't leave the breast completely bare also seems to make me sore and more prone to plugged ducts.

i'm looking at the anita 5062 at this site: http://www.nursingbra.co.uk/ still circa 60$ but the cheaper nursing bras i bought 12 weeks ago are all falling to pieces and i need something that'll be comfortable and last awhile. wish i knew somebody who'd tried this model.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoobyLoo* 
nak
wish i knew somebody who'd tried this model.

The 5062 is nice for a larger cup but not a cup as large as yours. It will not give you the support and coverage you need. You really need the Anita 5051. You can not beat the support. Anita products are worth the cost. You actually may be able to find them easier by you than in the US.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

I've been nursing for 11 years straight and during that time, my weight has ranged from 120 lbs to 190 lbs, with bra sizes from 34B to 42F. Believe me, I've tried a LOT of nursing bras and nursing clothing. For full busts, here are some suggestions.

For pretty, attractive styling, very good support and a nice smooth profile under knit tops, I recommend Anita nursing bras. I have the 5041 and love it (have made repeat purchases over the years). They've held up well for a long time, the support is nice and the cups are simple to open and close with one hand.

For ultimate support, even if it's not pretty, the Goddess 511 is the best thing ever. Even though it's not an underwire, it has amazing support. I've never worn a more supportive bra in my life. And besides feeling better, I couldn't believe how flattering it was. By properly supporting and uplifting the bust, the bra made me look slimmer and younger and shapelier. It's not a nice t-shirt bra though. It has seams and it is not the nice smoothly-rounded profile I like. (The initial pointy profile relaxes after a couple of wearings, but you never quite get the really soft, smooth t-shirt profile like with the Anita.) Another big downside to this bra is that the clasps on the cups are not easy to work with. I can undo them one-handed, but it takes two hands to re-clasp them. Still, for full-busted women, this one really is a great bra.

I should mention that I hate the other Goddess nursing bras. They are as bad as this one is good. The one with the silly little black and white pictures on the fabric is really awful. Not supportive like the 511 and gives you a really weird, unnatural shape.

For less expensive options, I'd suggest the Playtex Expectant Moments underwire bra. You can find them up to 42DD in the stores, but I believe you can order larger sizes online. They aren't quite as good as the Goddess or Anita, but they're respectable, they've got easy clasps and they give a nice profile.

I've never found a bra I liked at Motherhood or at any of the department stores like Target or Walmart.

As for nursing clothing, if you can sew, that's the best way to get something that fits. Otherwise, it's a lot of trial and error for brands and styles that fit and flatter and are easy to nurse in. I think the twinset style nursing tops are the easiest to use when you have a full bust. That, or the tops that have the full double layer to them with dual slits. Nothing with only one center slit is worth bothering. And go for stretchy knit stuff. Woven fabrics don't have the give so it'll be that much harder to get the fit right and to move the shirt aside to nurse. I used to like Motherwear years ago, but since they sold out, the clothes are cheaper and the fit isn't as good. I've come to like Expressiva a lot and their line has expanded. They don't offer much in large sizes though. They've got all this super cute and stylish stuff for smaller women, but plus sizes are plain jane (like everywhere else).

I have not yet found a good camisole top option. I tried Motherwear's and they didn't fit well and offered no support at all. I tried the Bravado ones and they were just OK, but didn't strike me as being worth the price. The clasps were too hard to open and close and needed two hands. I tried a cheap one from Walmart and it was about as good as the Motherwear top. I'm not having much luck with this style at all. Someone needs to make a good cami with a solid underwire bra or formed soft-cup bra inside.

Hth.


----------



## monkeys4mama (Apr 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DWAXSMOM* 
The 5062 is nice for a larger cup but not a cup as large as yours. It will not give you the support and coverage you need. You really need the Anita 5051. You can not beat the support. Anita products are worth the cost. You actually may be able to find them easier by you than in the US.


I have to second the comment about Anita bras holding up well. They may cost more up front, but they have been really good quality. I'm careful to only line-dry my nursing bras and wash on gentle so they last much longer. I haven't tried the 5051, but the model I have is super.


----------



## LoobyLoo (Dec 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DWAXSMOM* 
The 5062 is nice for a larger cup but not a cup as large as yours. It will not give you the support and coverage you need.

exactly how fabulous are you being in this thread?







i think i decided against the 5051 as it's only available in white and everything i own is black, so i'll reconsider.

on preview, thanks also to monkeys4mama


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I have this Anita Bra and I LOVE it. I wear a 40 F and it feels as good as a regular bra and looks great under clothes.


----------

